# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Chương trình ghép đoàn Sapa

## msdiep

*Tour du lịch Sapa*
* ( Thời gian: 2 ngày 3 đêm -> phương tiện Tàu nằm)*

Sa Pa là Thị Trấn nghỉ mát thuộc tỉnh Lào Cai ở độ cao 1.600m so với mặt nước biển, có khí hậu ôn đới, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 15 đến 18 độ C, quanh năm mát mẻ, mùa đông có tuyết nhẹ. Từ những năm đầu thế kỷ người Pháp đã tìm thấy sức hấp dẫn của Sa Pa về cảnh quan, khí hậu và nguồn nước....vì thế du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp của kiến trúc Pháp của hơn 200 biệt thự nghỉ mát. Sa Pa-Một địa danh nguyên sơ với làng bản của các dân tộc ít người như H’Mông, Dao, Tày, Xá Phó...với Thác Bạc, Cổng Trời, cầu Mây, hang Gió, núi Hàm Rồng... xứng đáng là một nơi dành cho những ai yêu thích thiên nhiên muốn tìm hiểu phong tục tập quán của người dân miền núi.

*Chương trình chi tiết:*

*ĐÊM NGÀY 1: GA HÀ NỘI - LÀO CAI*

20h30: Quý khách có mặt tại ga Hà Nội (Phố Trần Quý Cáp) lên tầu đi Lào Cai.Chuyến tầu SP3 khởi hành lúc 21h30. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*NGÀY 1:  LÀO CAI - SA PA (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

05h00: Tới Lao Cai, xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại ga Lào Cai đi Sapa. Trên đường quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng cảnh núi non hùng vĩ ở của dãy Hoàng Liên Sơn.
 09h00: Quý khách nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa tại khách sạn. Buổi chiều, quý khách đi thăm bản Cát Cát của người H’mông, Thác thuỷ điện được người Pháp xây dựng năm 1925. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Sa Pa. Đặc biệt vào tối thứ bảy Quý khách có thể tham dự phiên Chợ Tình của người Dao Đỏ - một trong những nét văn hoá đặc sắc của các dân tộc vùng cao phía bắc Việt Nam. 

*NGÀY 2: SA PA - LÀO CAI (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Sáng: sau khi ăn sáng, Quý khách tham quan khu du lịch Hàm Rồng ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Sa Pa từ trên cao, thăm tháp truyền hình rồi xuống vườn Lê, vườn Táo Mèo, thăm vườn Lan 1, vườn Lan 2. Ăn trưa. 
Chiều: Xe đưa Quý khách trở lại Lao Cai. Thăm thị trấn Lao Cai, tự do mua sắm. Ăn tối.
19h00: Rời Lào Cai về Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu

*NGÀY 3: GA HÀ NỘI*

05h00: Quý khách về tới ga Hà Nội, xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 2.600.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khách đoàn liên hệ)*

* Giá bao gồm:

- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi, tắm nóng lạnh, 2 người/phòng.
 - Xe ôtô đời mới đưa đón theo hành trình Lào Cai – Sa Pa – Lào Cai.
- Vé thắng cảnh theo chương trình.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình
- HDV nhiệt tình, nhiều kinh nghiệm
- Vé tàu hoả khứ hồi nằm mềm khoang 4, HN- LC -  HN

Giá không bao gồm:

-    Đồ uống, chi tiêu cá nhân, hoá đơn VAT, ngủ phòng đơn.

* Lưu ý: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
 * Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322 Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

*Tour*  *Du lịch Đền Ông Hoàng Bảy – Bảo Hà – Lào Cai*
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện ô tô)*

_Đền Bảo Hà - khu di tích lịch sử văn hóa quốc gia, được xây dựng dưới chân đồi Cấm, bên cạnh dòng sông Hồng chảy vào miền đất Việt, thuộc xã Bảo Hà, huyện Bảo Yên, tỉnh Lào Cai; cách Tp. Lào Cai khoảng 60km về phía nam; cách ga xe lửa Bảo Hà khoảng 800m. Đền thờ thần vệ quốc Hoàng Bẩy, một anh hùng miền sơn cước đánh giặc phương Bắc bảo vệ bản làng. Đây là địa chỉ thu hút du khách thập phương đông nhất của huyện Bảo Yên._

*Lịch trình chi tiết:* 

*NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI - BẢO HÀ - ĐỀN ÔNG BẢY (Ăn trưa, tối)*

05h00:  Xe và Hướng dẫn của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel viên đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn khởi hành đi đền Ông Hoàng Bảy tại Bảo Hà – Bảo Yên – Lào Cai. Cách trung tâm Hà Nội hơn 200km. Trên đường đi quý khách dừng chân nghỉ ngơi và ăn sáng tự túc . Quý khách tiếp tục hành trình đến  Bảo Hà.
12h30:  Đến Bảo Hà, Quý khách nghỉ ngơi ăn cơm trưa.
Chiều: Quý khách lên đền làm lễ dâng hương và tham quan đền Ông Hoàng Bảy.
Tối: Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Bảo Hà.

*NGÀY 02: BẢO HÀ – HÀ NỘI (Ăn sáng, trưa )*

10h00: Quý khách trả phòng, xe đưa Quý khách về Hà Nội.
12h00: Quý khách ăn trưa tại Yên Bái.
13h00:  Quý khách tiếp tục lên xe về Hà Nội. 
17h00: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, kết thúc chương trình, hẹn gặp quý khách trong chuyến đi tới.

*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.150.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 25 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*

** Giá bao gồm:*

- Vận chuyển: Xe đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình).
- Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn, phòng đầy đủ tiện nghi. 2- 3 người/ phòng.
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình; tiêu  chuẩn bữa chính 100.000đ/1 bữa, Ăn sáng 25.000đ/bữa.
- Hướng dẫn viên: Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách suốt tuyến.
- Vé tham quan: bao gồm tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh (nếu có).
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.

** Giá không bao gồm:*

Thuế VAT. Đồ uống, các chi phí ngoài chương trình.
* Ghi chú: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

*Du lịch*  *Nam Ninh – Biển Bắc Hải*
*(Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)*

*NGÀY 01: KHỞI HÀNH ĐI NAM NINH            (Ăn: Trưa, Chiều)*
*06h00’:* Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn đi cửa khẩu *Hữu Nghị Quan* làm thủ tục xuất cảnh sang *Trung Quốc.* Đoàn ăn tr ưa tại *Bằng T ường*, sau đó đi *NamNinh*bằng con đ ường cao tốc mới _“Trung Quốc - Asean”._ Đến *Nam Ninh*, đoàn nhận phòng, tự do tham quan*thành phố Nam Ninh* hoặc mua sắm tại các siêu thị nh ư *Wal - Mart Super Center, Electronic Plaza* ... Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn *Hải Lạc**** hoặc tương đương.

*NGÀY 02: NAM NINH - BẮC HẢI            (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)* 
Quý khách dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đón quý khách tham quankhu du lịch *Thanh Tú Sơn* - _cảnh đẹp tự nhiên với_ *Công viên Trung tâm, Chùa Quan Âm, tư ợng Phật Ngọc, T ượng Quan Vân Trư*ờng bằng đồng,* thăm *tháp Ngự Long, tháp Đầu Phượng, Chùa Thái Lan, Ao cá Bác Mao, Nhà Hồng Lâu mộng, Quảng trườngNam Hồ, Trung tâm Hội chợ triển lãm*_._ Đoàn ăn trưa sau đó khởi hành đi *Bắc Hải*. Tới Bắc Hải, Quý khách tham quan và tắm biển tại bãi biển *Ngân Than*. Đoàn ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn *Trung An**** hoặc tương đương.

*NGÀY 03: BẮC HẢI - NAM NINH           (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa, Chiều)* 
Sau khi ăn sáng, quý khách tham quan *Quảng Trường Vịnh Bắc Bộ,* mua quà lư u niệm tại *Công ty Ngọc Trai, Công ty chế biến dầu cá mập và sản phẩm thịt cá.* Đoàn ăn trưa sau đó khởi hành về Nam Ninh. Tới*Nam Ninh*, tự do mua sắm tại *Bách Hoá Đại Lầu* *Triều Dương* và các siêu thị lớn tại Nam Ninh. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*NGÀY 04: NAM NINH           (Ăn: Sáng, Trưa)*
Sau khi ăn sáng tại khách sạn xe ô tô khởi hành đưa quý khách về *Hữu Nghị Quan* làm thủ tục nhập cảnh về*Việt Nam*. Quý khách ăn trưa tại Lạng Sơn sau đó tham quan và mua sắm tại *Chợ Đông Kinh*. *15h00’:* Xe đón quý khách về. *18h00:* Xe đưa về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay đoàn, kết thúc chương trình.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: 3.330.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên )*

** Giá bao gồm: 
*_- Khách sạn 3 sao Trung tâm thành phố (02 ng ười/phòng, trường hợp lẻ nam, nữ 3ng ười/phòng.
 - Các bữa ăn theo ch ư ơng trình (08 món chính + một canh)
 - Ph ương tiện vận chuyển trong và ngoài nước: xe ôtô du lịch máy lạnh đời mới
 - Thủ tục XNC Trung Quốc, vé thắng cảnh vào cửa lần một
 - H ướng dẫn viên tiếng Việt, Bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh, mức đền bù tối đa 10.000 USD/ vụ.
* Giá không bao gồm:
- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, chi phí điện thoại, giặt là, phòng đơn, thuế VAT..._ 
* * Ghi chú: 
*- Quý khách cần nộp *CMT bản gốc còn thời hạn trong vòng 15 năm + 01 bản phôtô + 05 ảnh 4*6* (ảnh chụp trên nền trắng). Trẻ em nộp 01 bản sao giấy khai sinh (có dấu đỏ) và 05 ảnh 4*6, nộp trư ớc ngày khởi hành ít nhất 05 ngày làm việc.
_- Giá trên không áp dụng cho dịp cao điểm như: 30/4 & 01/5,Quốc khánh, Noel, Tết, Hội chợ Quốc tế_ 
_- Trẻ em dư ới 3 tuổi thu 40% 3 - 6 tuổi thanh toán 60%, 6 - d ưới 12 tuổi thanh toán 75% giá tour(ngủ cùng ng ười lớn); từ 12 tuổi trở lên thanh toán bằng ng ười lớn_.



*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322 Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------

